# The fastest fingers competition



## MarcelP (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok, here is a new forum competition. Every week there will be a new round where a scramble will be given. For now the competition will be

limited to the most popular puzzle, the 3 X 3.

The rules:

You scramble a solved cube with the given scramble. The scramble comes from Prisma Puzzle Timer, category Rubiks cube. You can (and must) prepare the solve. Solve it as many times as you like and use different angles (or cross colors) as you please. Once you have found the optimal solution for your solve, then repeat the solve as many times as you like in order to get the best possible time on the scramble. Ofcourse this time is not a true PB if it beats your current PB. But what it does it shows your 'finger speed'. Since no lookahead is needed you can at least see how fast you could become if lookahead was perfect.

Post results like this, one being the first time you solved the cube with the scramble and the second result is after preparing the scramble to get as fast as you can.

For example

Round 1

-initial: 00.28.23
-shortest solution:
x
R'U d F cross
R U R' 1st pair
..
-fastest time: 00.14.03
-TPS (60 moves in 15.23 seconds = 3.94)

If you have the chance to film one of the fast solves posting them here in the competition is highly appreciated. Imagion watching a prepared solve of Mats V. or Feliks Z. 

_Why?_
*1)* This is just fun.
*2)* Learn to find better solutions.
*3)* Drilling the solve over and over might help you doing faster LL or get faster in general.

The idea of this came to me after the 4 seconds fake solve in Mexico when a fast person got a sub 5 seconds solve on the scramble after repeating it hundreds of times. 


*Round 1*

L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U F2 D2 U R2 F' R' F U B2 F D R2 U2 F' U

Results will be compiled every friday evening-ish CET.


----------



## Username (Jun 17, 2013)

Initial: 15.81
Prepared: *5.32*

Prepared solve:

z
R' F B' U' R U R2 U R'
L U' L'
U R' U R
L' U2 L U' L' U' L
U f R U R' U' R U R' U' f'
U x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Sneaklyfox, I used your X-cross but the continuation is my own


----------



## already1329 (Jun 17, 2013)

Initial: 13.91
Prepared: 6.88


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 17, 2013)

Round *1*:

-Inital: *21.85* on yellow cross. An exceptional good time for me (averaging 27 - 28 seconds)
-prepared: *15.92* on red cross. Man this was a tough scramble.. Could not find anything good 

Cube: MoYu HuangYing (my current main)
[video=youtube_share;iAg52SVF8N0]http://youtu.be/iAg52SVF8N0[/video]


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2013)

This is a great idea. It'll force me to learn a new COLL if I don't know the one I get when solving. Luckily for this one, there's an EPLL skip!



Spoiler



z2 // Inspection (0/0)
F D2 R U2 L U L y' R' // Cross (8/8)
U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L-1 (8/16)
U' R' U' R // F2L-2 (4/20)
U2 L' U L U2 y' R U R' // F2L-3 (8/28)
U y' R U R' U' y L F' L' F // F2L-4 (9/37)
U' R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L // COLL (11/48)
U2 // EPLL (1/49)



*Round:* 1
*Initial time:* 23.200 (Average is 25-26)
*All times:*


Spoiler



23.200, 20.557, 20.907, 25.883, 22.774, 22.058, 19.706, 19.764, 15.588, 14.922, 28.355, 14.837, 16.699, 12.175, 14.553, 16.021, 13.405, 12.162, 18.385, 12.124, 14.794, 14.580, 12.964, 12.229, 15.522, 16.187, 11.553, 12.230, 11.845, 12.613+, 11.413, 11.568, 12.300, 12.585, 11.379, 12.041, 11.586, 14.287, 11.457, 13.491, 11.316, 12.780, 11.811, 15.533, 10.826, 9.896, 10.345, 13.540, 14.818, 11.560


*Final time:* 9.896

I was trying to get sub-11... didn't expect a sub-10 with nearly 5 TPS!


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 17, 2013)

1.try=19.13

16.71, 15.02, 19.38, 18.31, 15.33, 14.88, 14.31, 14.63, 13.69, *12.91,* 14.27, 13.90=15.11 (σ = 1.41)



Spoiler: My solution



z2
F R' D2 R' U R' F
U R U' R' U2 L' U L 
R U' R' y' U' L' U L 
y U R U' R' 
d2 L' U L U' L' U L
r U R' U' r' F R F'
d T-perm


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 17, 2013)

Round 1
Initial time 36.86 - not great, can't remember what I did but it ended in an A-perm
Prepared time... 18.69!

That was without even pushing tps - only eliminating pauses, after about 5-6 practice solves. Shows how much time I waste on hesitation, and motivates me to keep on plugging away at the lookahead practice (and maybe do some cross and recognition practice too).

EDIT: 15.15...!! Man that felt good!! 

Solution:-


Spoiler



z2 F R' U' L' B u' L u' // 8 - could have optimized more but I liked the OLL/PLL finish this gave
R' U R d' L' U L // 7,15
L U L' U' L U L' // 7,22
R U R' U2 R' U' R // 7,29
d' L' U2 L U2 L' U L // 8,37
U' f' L' U' L U f // OLL 7,44
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // Jb-perm 14,58


----------



## KongShou (Jun 17, 2013)

Initial: 14.13

Ill try a final tomorrow, cba now, but I had a oll skip with easy f2l and u perm, ill find it tomorrow


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 18, 2013)

Round 1
Initial: 14.06
Prepared: 6.73



Spoiler: Solution



z // red cross
R' F B' U' R U R2 U R' // Cross+F2L-1 (9/9)
L' U L U2 L' U L // F2L-2 (7/16)
R' U' R // F2L-3 (3/19)
U2 L U' L' // F2L-4 (4/23)
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL (7/30)
U R2 U R U R' U' R U' R' U R' U' // PLL (13/43)


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 18, 2013)

Right now I feel so slow having the slowest time of all of you LOL.. I will try out some solutions that where posted here to try if I can get a better entry in the first round and not finishing last.  

@Mark kudos on the low 15 second solve. Amazing man. Did you film any of your solves?


----------



## Username (Jun 18, 2013)

Are you allowed to edit your solution and try to get even better times?

E: I see you posted you're gonna do that aswell, so I'm gonna edit my original post since I got a better time with another solution (5.32)


----------



## Gordon (Jun 18, 2013)

Round 1:

Initial time: *26.77* quite fast for me... with OLL 28 and G(b) Perm.
Prepared time: *16.77*

Did aproximatly 30 - 35 solves, no faster time than 16.77. Funny thing is that it is exactly ten seconds faster that the initial time.

Solution:
z2 // inspection
F' U' L F' U' R y R2 // cross
U R' U2 R L' U L // F2L 1
y' L F' L' F // F2L 2
U' R' U R U' y R U R' // F2L 3
y R U2 R' y' U R' U' R // F2L 4
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (Sune)
U R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R // PLL (G(a))

54 moves (if counted correct), 16.77 seconds -> *3.22 tps*


Question: What criteria will be ranked? Fastetst time? Biggest improovment in seconds? Biggest improovment in percent? Something else? Everything?


Edit:


Username said:


> Are you allowed to edit your solution and try to get even better times?



I would suggest that you will have time for the prepared solution until the round closes. Or will there be a time limit?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Right now I feel so slow having the slowest time of all of you LOL.. I will try out some solutions that where posted here to try if I can get a better entry in the first round and not finishing last.
> 
> @Mark kudos on the low 15 second solve. Amazing man. Did you film any of your solves?



Are we allowed to use any solution? Even ones that other people find?

@Marcel, I tried the red cross that you said you tried. My solution for the red cross is posted. So far, I think my solution has the fewest moves... (not absolutely sure).


----------



## Username (Jun 18, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Are we allowed to use any solution? Even ones that other people find?
> 
> @Marcel, I tried the red cross that you said you tried. My solution for the red cross is posted. So far, I think my solution has the fewest moves... (not absolutely sure).


 I took your Xcross and made my continuation and got 5.32

Check out the first answer in this thread to see it


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 18, 2013)

Username said:


> Are you allowed to edit your solution and try to get even better times?



Yep 



Gordon said:


> Question: What criteria will be ranked? Fastetst time? Biggest improovment in seconds? Biggest improovment in percent? Something else? Everything?
> 
> 
> I would suggest that you will have time for the prepared solution until the round closes. Or will there be a time limit?



No time limit. You can edit your post up untill I will compile the results. I will rank the results by the fastest time. I think the biggest improvement is also an option. I will have to think about that. Right now, it's about fastest fingers.. 



sneaklyfox said:


> Are we allowed to use any solution? Even ones that other people find?



Yes, the whole purpose is to get a quick solve. So looking at other peoples solutions is a learn moment. For one, I totally missed the x-cross you found. I will try that one too. I had an easy red cross by just 5 moves. But most of the times (especially in prepared solves) is an x-cross much faster since it saves a whole pairing in F2L. My solution was a full solve. So I am still quite happy with my 15 second achievement.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> @Mark kudos on the low 15 second solve. Amazing man. Did you film any of your solves?


Cheers . None filmed. Actually what I learned from this is the importance of lookahead and recognition. As a ~35 average solver, I got under 20 really easily after just 2-3 solves, without increasing tps. My time almost halved by eliminating pauses. Then getting to the 15 involved an hour or two of frenzy including spraying the Lingyun round the room a couple of times. Much harder work. So eliminating pauses accounted for 75% of my total improvement and was all brain work not finger work.

I doubt that would hold for faster cubers, but to those who say "don't bother to practise lookahead until you're sub-20", I think this shows you should.



sneaklyfox said:


> Are we allowed to use any solution? Even ones that other people find?


Cube Explorer, anyone? . 

I'm tempted to have a go with Sneaklyfox's 43-move solution, but apart from fun and numbers I don't see what is gained from switching solution, since the point of the game is to see how much we can *improve* by preparing and practising a solve.

It would be interesting to see a third result from people: as well as initial solve and best solve after unlimited practice, the best solve of the first 5 attempts or something like that, to get a sense of how much improvement they get from preparation as opposed to drilling. Or maybe just post your sequence of times!


----------



## Gordon (Jun 18, 2013)

I've encountered the same as mark posted before me. My improvement so far is mainly from eliminating pauses. However, there are still some pauses, it doesn't flow like a T-perm for example.
First I thought that I will hardly make it sub 20, but that I've achieved within the first few solves.

One other thing that I came across, is that if I messed up the prepared solve, the time was much worse than the initial solve. 

And once I've scrambled wrong and got a OLL and PLL skip... first time ever! Of course untimed, since the scramble was wrong


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 18, 2013)

Initial: 11.30
Prepared: 6.80

53turns/6.80s = 7.79tps


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 18, 2013)

Gordon said:


> One other thing that I came across, is that if I messed up the prepared solve, the time was much worse than the initial solve.



I have done about 50 solves yesterday evening on that scramble. And I messed up quite a few. I noticed that I was in the really fast turning mode that when I screwed up I still got a sub 24 solve most of the times. That is very good for me 



Tao Yu said:


> 53turns/6.80s = *7.79*tps



Nice 



mark49152 said:


> , I got under 20 really easily after just 2-3 solves, without increasing tps.



I noticed that you and Gordon fairly quick got good results. I did not get sub 20 in the first few tries... Hmmm... Also most of my results in the end where 18 - 19 seconds.. I had about four 16 second solves and only one sub 16 solve... I am guessing that you and Gordon are capable of turning faster than me..


----------



## Username (Jun 18, 2013)

I should calculate my TPS

45/5.32=8.45864661654	TPS


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 18, 2013)

Username said:


> I should calculate my TPS
> 
> 45/5.32=8.45864661654	TPS



That is world class TPS


----------



## Gordon (Jun 18, 2013)

5.32 would also be a world class time


----------



## Username (Jun 18, 2013)

Gordon said:


> 5.32 would also be a world class time



If only it wasn't prepared and done 50 times


----------



## YddEd (Jun 18, 2013)

But but.. what about different blocks?


----------



## Iggy (Jun 18, 2013)

Round 1

Initial: 14.19
Prepared: 6.45

z2 F R' D2 R' U R' F //cross
U R U' R' U2 L' U L //1st pair
R U' R' y U' R' U R //2nd pair
y' U R U' R' //3rd pair
U2' R' U R U' R' U R //4th pair
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R2 U2' R U R' U R U //COLL to EPLL skip

49/6.45 = 7.59689922481 TPS


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> ... I am guessing that you and Gordon are capable of turning faster than me..


Nah, I just improvised some turns and whaddya know, ended up with an easy J perm and fast time!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh yeah one other question, Marcel... if we get a better time or different solution would you like us to post a new post or simply edit our original post?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow your gaps between prepared and normal are so large, ill try later but dont think i could get much faster than you guys...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 18, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Wow your gaps between prepared and normal are so large, ill try later but dont think i could get much faster than you guys...



Yeah, sad how big the gap is, huh? It goes to show how bad our look ahead is.

Edit: Marcel, how about different categories on the same scramble.
1. Fastest time
2. Shortest solution (Cube Explorer/Reverse Scramble doesn't count)
3. Best TPS

You would have to submit a solution for 2 and you would need both 1 and 2 to get 3.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 18, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Wow your gaps between prepared and normal are so large, ill try later but dont think i could get much faster than you guys...


Here's a challenge: practise your 5.96 scramble from Cambridge and see if you can get it sub-4.41


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm actually glad I didn't get a sub 10. Then I would have wasted 100% time looking for pieces in the first solve. Now I only wasted ~ 33%.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 18, 2013)

Round 1
Initial: 14.96
Prepared: 8.17 (6.9 TPS)



Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U F2 D2 U R2 F' R' F U B2 F D R2 U2 F' U

"Inspection" : y'
Cross : U R F2 U L2 (5) 
1st pair: R U' R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R (11)
2nd pair: U L U2 L2 U' L (6)
3rd pair: D2 RUR'U' D2 (6)
4th pair: y L' U L U' L' U L (8) 
OLL + PLL: F R U R' U' R U R' U y L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U' (21) 

Total moves: 57 (6.9 TPS)


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 18, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Oh yeah one other question, Marcel... if we get a better time or different solution would you like us to post a new post or simply edit our original post?


I prefer edited post. That is easier to read the results for compilation. But on the other hand, a new post is a bump of the topic which I like better.  So you can post new results too.



sneaklyfox said:


> Edit: Marcel, how about different categories on the same scramble.
> 1. Fastest time
> 2. Shortest solution (Cube Explorer/Reverse Scramble doesn't count)
> 3. Best TPS
> ...



That sounds great. I will edit the first message in this topic to alter the rules.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 18, 2013)

Initial - 14.07
Prepared - 11.45


Spoiler



L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U F2 D2 U R2 F' R' F U B2 F D R2 U2 F' U 
F D F D F' D2 - Cross (6)
y R U' R' - 1st Pair (3)
L' U' L U' L' U L - 2nd Pair (7)
U2 y R U R' U2 R' U' R - 3rd Pair (8)
y' U2 R' U' R - 4th Pair (4)
U2 l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l - OLL (11)
U2 y R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F - PLL (15)
54 moves = 4.72 TPS


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 19, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I doubt that would hold for faster cubers, but to those who say "don't bother to practise lookahead until you're sub-20", I think this shows you should.



Of course, eliminating pauses will decrease anyone's time. But those that argue that practicing look ahead isn't really productive until you're sub-20 (like me), aren't saying that look ahead wouldn't be helpful to someone who is sup-20 (or sup-1min even). Look ahead would be incredibly helpful. The argument is that good look ahead can't be achieved until after someone is completely familiar with their F2L cases. If someone needs to follow their C/E pairs as they're pairing and inserting them, if they have to regularly force a case they do know from one they don't, then look ahead is essentially impossible because their attention isn't free to actually look ahead. In my opinion, a cuber's average solve times is rather arbitrary when it comes to look ahead. Instead look ahead should become a main focus after becoming fully familiar with F2L, whether they're sub-20 or sub-40 at that point doesn't really matter.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 19, 2013)

@jayefbe: Completely agree that knowing your F2L cases is a prerequisite for lookahead. If that's what they'd said, I wouldn't have disagreed with it. See most recently here although I could find a dozen others if I searched. It's usually offered at least once in every discussion on lookahead.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 19, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> If that's what they'd said, I wouldn't have disagreed with it. See most recently here although I could find a dozen others if I searched. It's usually offered at least once in every discussion on lookahead.



I did not respond to it since I was not sure if he was simply trolling, or joking. There is a point in if you can turn really fast that you do not need look ahead to get around 20-ish. For me that border was 35 seconds. I needed look ahead to get faster after 35. For each individual it's different, but at one stage we ALL need lookahead.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay, I feel little less slow now. I explored another solution on red cross. In less than 10 tries I got a 13.xx



Spoiler



L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U F2 D2 U R2 F' R' F U B2 F D R2 U2 F' U

z // red 
R' F U' B' R2 cross complete
U L' U' L U2 L' U' L // 1ST
R' U2 R U' R' U' R // 2ND
U' R U' R' U' L U L' //3RD
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // F2L complete
Sune 7 moves 
U' align for PLL
T perm 14 moves


63 moves 4.68 TPS

[video=youtube_share;qf_juLyMtPM]http://youtu.be/qf_juLyMtPM[/video]


----------



## TDM (Jun 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hadn't tried Red cross before because I began on White as always, but as I don't need to look ahead in this, I tried doing your cross and then changing the F2L to try and get something faster.


Spoiler



L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U F2 D2 U R2 F' R' F U B2 F D R2 U2 F' U

z
R' F U' B' R2 // Cross (5/5)
U' u' L' U' L u // F2L-1 (6/11)
U R U2 R' U' D' R U R' D // F2L-2 (10/21)
U2' R U R' // F2L-3 (4/25)
U2 L U L' d L' U' L // F2L-4 (8/33)
U' R' U2 R U2' R U2' R' U' R U' R2 U2' R U' // 2GLL (15/48)


*Times:*


Spoiler



18.494, 23.331, 28.320, 29.327, 22.378, 20.213, 14.782, 25.496, 16.307, 14.425, 15.613, 19.921, 18.841, 15.343, 17.158, 14.640, 13.705, 13.390, 14.307, 12.122, 14.432, 11.810, 14.828, 14.435, 12.534, 13.086, 12.234, 11.576, 14.768, 11.366, 12.231, 15.484, 13.948, 14.798, 14.906, 13.749, 13.063, 14.205, 13.364, 15.751, 12.482, 15.252, 14.433, 12.744, 13.694, 15.814, 15.444, 14.998, 11.919, 13.071, 11.731


*Best time for this solution:* 11.366
Not better than before, so don't count this. It's only just over 4 TPS, whereas my other solve was 4.95...

Edit: I've just thought... why aren't more people using ZBLL?


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 20, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Nah, I just improvised some turns and whaddya know, ended up with an easy J perm and fast time!



Hahahahahaha! That is gold lol.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 21, 2013)

Results* round 1*










Spoiler





```
Name	initial time	Moves	Fastest time	TPS	Improvement
USERNAME	15,81	45	5,32	8,458646617	10,49
Iggy	14,19	49	6,45	7,596899225	7,74
sneaklyfox	14,06	43	6,73	6,389301634	7,33
Tao Yu	11,3	53	6,8	7,794117647	4,5
ALREADY1329	13,91		6,88		7,03
MatejMuzatko	14,96	57	8,17	6,976744186	6,79
TDM	23,2		9,896		13,304
DuffyEgde	14,07	54	11,45	4,716157205	2,62
Schmidt	19,13	50	12,91	3,872966692	6,22
MarcelP	21,85	63	13,44	4,6875	8,41
mark49152	36,86	59	15,15	3,894389439	21,71
Gordon	26,77	54	16,77	3,220035778	10
```




Congrats *username* on fastest time, *Mark* on biggest improvement and* sneaklyfox *on shortest solution.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 21, 2013)

Round *2*

Scramble : L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 F' U F R U' L2 U' R B' R

Post your:
-Initial time
-Solution
-Fastest time (with video if you like)
-TPS


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 21, 2013)

Perhaps a box for improvement in %.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 21, 2013)

I like the chart, Marcel.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 21, 2013)

*Round 2*

Initial time: *33.88*
prepared time: *18.60*

Solution:
x2 y'
R' F2 D' y L F' L' U' y R' F R
U y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U2 L' U L U y' R U R' U R U' R'
U' y R U' R' U R U R'
y U' y R U' R' U y L' U L
U L U F' U' L' U L F L'
y2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

Tps: 67 turns in 18.60 --> *3.60*


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 21, 2013)

27.03 on yellow (failed x-cross attempt) going for biggest improvement this time 

EDIT: But then I saw Gordon's time 

18.36, 16.30, 16.08, 16,34, 14.34, 14.97, 14.47
(13.31, 11.69, 11.83, 11.25(50mm), 11.19, 11.15) 11.15, 11.08, *10.33*



Spoiler: My solution



y x´
D´ L2 R´B´ D2
y L U L´ R U´R´
U´R´U´ R 
U2 L U2 L´U2 L U´L´
y´ U´ M U L F´ L´ U´ M´
U R´ U´ R´ F R F´ U R
U M2 U M´ U2 M U M2


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 21, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Perhaps a box for improvement in %.



I added the column


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 21, 2013)

Round *2*

-Initial time: *27.26* //Yellow cross
-Solution:


Spoiler



Scramble L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 F' U F R U' L2 U' R B' R
*
First attempt*
z y
D' R' L2 B' //RED CROSS (5)
y R U2' R' D2 L U2 L' U L U' L' //1ST (16)
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' //2ND (24)
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R //3RD (32)
U2 y R U2 R' U R U' R' //4TH (41)
y f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' // OLL (50
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // PLL u-B (61)
U' //align U (*62*)

1. 21.53 
2. 19.42 
3. 17.32 
4. 19.95 
5. 18.21 
6. 16.17 
7. 17.23 
8. 17.14 
9. 15.56 
10. 16.70 
11. 16.06 
12. 15.62 
13. 18.68 
14. 14.89 
*15. 14.67 * //4.23 TPS
16. 15.23 


*Second.*
z y
D' R' L2 B' //RED CROSS (5)
y R U2' D2 L' U L' U L U' L' //1st (16)
R U' R' //2nd (19)
U' R' U' R //3rd (23)
U y R U' R' U R U' R' //4th (32)
y L' U' B U L U' L' B' L // OLL (42)
y2 R L U2 R' L' (y') R' U L' U2 R U' L //PLL G-a (*55*)

1. 28.48 
2. 30.09 
3. 27.68 
4. 32.03 
5. 26.21 
6. 15.76 
7. 20.76 
8. 32.85 
9. 20.25 
10. 18.78 
11. 15.25 
12. 16.54 
*13. 13.75 * // 4 TPS
14. 18.10 
15. 17.76 
16. 18.12 
17. 18.18 
18. 15.39 
19. 16.70 
20. 16.61 
21. 15.95 
22. 16.46 
23. 16.34 
24. 15.50


-Fastest : 13.75 //4.00 TPS


----------



## Username (Jun 21, 2013)

*ROUND 2*

Initial time: 14.16 meh
Prepared: *8.69* Still gonna get better

Hard scramble lol
TPS and solution coming soon

L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 F' U F R U' L2 U' R B' R 

D2 R' F2 D2 R2
L' U L2 U' L'
D' R U' R'
D2 R U2 R' U' R U R' D'
y L' U' L U L' U' 
L2 F' L' U' L U' F U' L'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

Crappy solution, will get something better now


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2013)

*Round:* 2
*Initial time:* 31.566
*ZZ solution:*


Spoiler



L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 F' U F R U' L2 U' R B' R

L' F' D' L' F x' // EOLine (5/5)
R2 U' R L2' U' M' x' U2 R U L2' // LF2L (11/16)
R U R' U R2 U2' R U R U R' U R U' R' // RF2L (15/31)
U2' R U2' R2' F2 U' R2 U' R2' U F2 U R U' // ZBLL (14/45)


*ZZ times:*


Spoiler



42.525, 21.433, 16.139, 15.812, 20.835, 17.442, 16.286, 16.230, 14.497, 20.226, 16.516, 15.214, 18.396, 15.309, 29.176, 15.478, 15.202, 17.722, 16.999, 17.186, 17.675


*CFOP solution:*


Spoiler



L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 F' U F R U' L2 U' R B' R

R U2' B2' U' L2' U L U L // X-Cross (9/9)
R' U R // F2L-2 (3/12)
y' R U R' U' R U R' y R U' R' // F2L-3 (10/22)
d R U' R' U2 y R' U R // F2L-4 (8/30)
U F R U R' U' F' f R U R' U' f' // OLL (13/43)
M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2' U2' M' U' // PLL (10/53)


*CFOP times:*


Spoiler



31.566, 17.433, 16.220, 14.826, 14.343, 19.433, 15.654, 13.869, 14.128, 14.809, 13.388, 15.115, 12.834, 14.018, 13.603


*Best solution length:* 45 moves
*Best prepared time:*12.834
*Best TPS:* 4.13

After my first try, I decided to use ZZ for my practiced solve. _Edit: I have now returned to using CFOP._ I haven't finished yet.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Round: 2*
Event: 3x3x3
Scramble: L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 F' U F R U' L2 U' R B' R


Initial Time ------- *21.73*


Spoiler: Approximate Initial Solution



z2 x' //INSPECTION
F R' F2 U' F L2 U' y R2 //CROSS
y' R' U' R U' R' U R //FIRST PAIR
y' U' R U R' U' L' U L //SECOND PAIR
U R U' R' U' F' U F y U' F' U F U R U' R' //THIRD PAIR
y' U R U' R' U' F' U F //FOURTH PAIR
U' F R U R' U' F' //FIRST LOOK OLL (OLL 45 [ALGORITHM])
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' //SECOND LOOK OLL (OLL 23)
U y2 y' R' U' R y R2 Uw R' U R U' R Uw' R2 //AUF + PLL (Gb PERM)


alg.garron: http://tinyurl.com/algz2x-INSPECTI


Initial TPS -------- 3.54 (77 moves in 21.73 seconds)


Fastest Time ------- *12.62*
Prepared Solution:


Spoiler: v03.05.4.3 (C.F.O.P)



x' y //INSPECTION
U' F2 y2 U' R' F2 R' F' //CROSS
y' U R' U R L' U L //FIRST PAIR
R U' R' U' y R' U' R //SECOND PAIR
y U2 L U' L' //THIRD PAIR
U' L' U L U L' U L U' y' R U R' //AUF + FOURTH PAIR
U2 M' U' M U2 M' U' M //AUF + FIRST LOOK OLL (OLL 28 [ALGORITHM][MIRRORED])
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //AUF + SECOND LOOK OLL (SUNE OLL 27)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 //PLL (Ua PERM)


_Updates: Went for a direct cross instead of a relative cross. Also found a way to preserve a pair while building another (pair 3 during pair 2) and managed to get easier OLLs and a nice PLL by putting that U' on the first move of the line for my AUF + Fourth Pair._
alg.garron: http://tinyurl.com/kzuppfr


Prepared TPS ------- *5.07* (64 moves in 12.62 seconds)


Percent Increase --- *41.92%* (I'm not sure if this is correct btw)
Attempts ----------- ~40


Spoiler: All Times



21.73, 34.37, 19.73, 18.25, 17.97, 18.44, 19.25, 16.48, 20.31, 15.53, 16.40, 14.80, 14.81, 13.00, 12.62, DNF(14.14), 14.95, 14.46, 14.79, 18.98, 13.77, 14.42, 13.59, 13.25, 12.75, 13.34, 18.12, 18.10, 14.03, 19.42


_Comments: Yes I know my format is extremely specific, over-informative, and cumbersome, but I have mild OCD so I have to do stuff like this lol. And I have a suggestion, maybe you should post a picture of the scramble when you start a new round, I just did 5 solves with the wrong scramble because I use notepad for setting up my competition information, and the window cut off the scramble which made me do it wrong lol._


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 22, 2013)

/\ You can use all the time you want, so why don't you look up the OLL you are getting instead of using 2 look?


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 22, 2013)

cause I can do both cases of the 2-Look much faster than trying to learn a 1-Look that I don't know quite yet, but good point. Couldn't one just look up a ZBLL alg and do the whole last layer in 1 alg??


----------



## Shantanu Modak (Jun 22, 2013)

round 2-Scramble: L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 F' U F R U' L2 U' R B' R
cross on D
initial solve- 14.08sec
Prepared- 18 move solution generated using cube explorer(sorry if this is cheating. i didn't know)
7.89 seconds
D' R' B' L2 B2 U2 F U F L' F' L B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2.


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> cause I can do both cases of the 2-Look much faster than trying to learn a 1-Look that I don't know quite yet, but good point. Couldn't one just look up a ZBLL alg and do the whole last layer in 1 alg??


Yes, that's what I do. But as you say, I sometimes have to look at the algorithm when solving, which does take up some time. ZBLL gives me a worse TPS but a better time and solution length.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 22, 2013)

Shantanu Modak said:


> Prepared- 18 move solution generated using cube explorer(sorry if this is cheating. i didn't know)



No, that's fine. You can also use someone elses solution, so why not a computer generated solution. I am not going to congratulate on finding the shortest solution though.. 



TDM said:


> Yes, that's what I do. But as you say, I sometimes have to look at the algorithm when solving, which does take up some time. ZBLL gives me a worse TPS but a better time and solution length.



Yes, if you look at my solution of round two I tried two different paths on the red cross. One was much longer but faster to execute. There I got an higher TPS. The shorter solution gave me a better time though.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 23, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Wow your gaps between prepared and normal are so large, ill try later but dont think i could get much faster than you guys...



I hope you will enter at least once. Maybe this round?


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 27, 2013)

Round 2.
Initial time: 40.71 (did the wrong PLL)
Fastest time: 19.41

Found this harder than last time. My cross just never flowed well and after learning my solution and trying several attempts I didn't want to go back and search for a better solution. Took me about 20 solves to get sub-20 and I've stopped now because I can't see myself doing this one faster.

Solution:-


Spoiler



z2 y
D B L' R' B' F2 D' // cross - 7
U' L' U L d R U R' // F2L #1 - 8/15
L' U' L2 U2 L' // F2L #2 - 5/20
U' R' U2 R U' L' U' L // F2L #3 - 8/28
R' U R U d L U L' // F2L #4 - 8/36
U [wide Sune] // OLL - 8/44
y' [F-perm] // PLL - 18/62


----------



## Iggy (Jun 28, 2013)

Round 2

Initial: 13.94
Prepared: 6.61

y F R U2 R2 B2 //cross
U R' U R //1st pair
R U' R' U2 L' U L //2nd pair
L U L' y' U L' U' L //3rd pair
U' R' U2' R U' R' U' R //4th pair
R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R //PLL

4 moves were cancelled, making it 43 moves. 

43/6.61 = 7.41301059002 TPS

Kinda disappointing that I couldn't sub 6 that fingertricky solution. :/


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 29, 2013)

Round *2 *






Congrats Iggy on the fastest time AND shortest solution (not counting the 18 from cube-explorer as a solution)


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 29, 2013)

Round 







Scramble D2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L B R2 U L B R2 L2 B' D U'

Post you result as:
1) Initial time
2) solution, and add the number of moves so I don't have to count them
3) fastest time


----------



## Username (Jun 29, 2013)

Initial: 16.79 fail after fail after fail
Prepared: *5.69*

Solution for now: 
z2 x'
U' R2 U y' R' F R U2 R' U R U' R' D2
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
D U' R' U R D' 
U' y' R' U' R U' R' U R
U' l' U' L U' L' U L U' L' U2 l U'

48 turns / 5.69 = *8.435 TPS*

I hate that solution, but it's the fastest I can find so far and it's somewhat fingertrickable.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 29, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> ....
> 2) solution, and add the number of moves so I don't have to count them


In what metric? I would say the one where M, E and S moves count as one move (whatever that is called)


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 29, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> In what metric? I would say the one where M, E and S moves count as one move (whatever that is called)



Simplemetric. S = 1, M =1, R2=1, d2=1


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2013)

*Initial time:* 24.41


Spoiler: Solutions



D2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L B R2 U L B R2 L2 B' D U'

x y' // Inspection (0/0)
F U R' F' // EOLine (4/4)
U R U R2 U L2 U R U' L' // RF2L (10/14)
U2 R U' R U R' U2 R2 U2 z' // LF2L (9/23)
U' R U2 R' U' R U R D R' U2 R D' R2 U // ZBLL (15/38)

*38 moves HTM.*


D2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L B R2 U L B R2 L2 B' D U'

x y' // Inspection (0/0)
F U R' F' // EOLine (4/4)
U R U R2 U L2 U R U' L' // RF2L (10/14)
U2 R U' R U R' U2 R2 U2 z' // LF2L (9/23)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL (8/31)
U2 y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (15/46)

*Using this one for solving.* Higher movecount, and I know the algorithms (and they're really fast) so easier to get a high TPS.


D2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L B R2 U L B R2 L2 B' D U'

x M F' R2 U' D2 R' F' x' // xxCross (7/7)
U2 L' U L R U R' // F2L-3 (7/14)
y R U R' U2' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L-4 (11/25)
R' U' R U' R' U R U R y R' F' R // OLL (12/37)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' l' U R U' // PLL (17/54)

Another solution. You could begin with R L' instead of x M. You can end the Y perm normally, but I add in a rotation to make the last few moves faster.


*Fastest time:* 10.56 (4.36 TPS) (but still trying to get at least sub-10)

So lucky that I use Green/Orange for ZZ (which is what I've been practising for the past three weeks). Easy EO (line already made!), but I then changed orientation during F2L to reduce the number of moves. First solve is with CFOP (my fastest method), and from then on it's been ZZ. Anti-Sune then T-perm is a really fast LL (except when I miss the F' at the end ). I've just added another solution which looks good, but I don't know the OLL and I don't want to have to always be looking at the solution during the solve.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 30, 2013)

Round 3

Initial: 25.55 (epic fail)
Prepared: Coming soon


----------



## Username (Jun 30, 2013)

My solution has too many L moves, meh. I got an OK time but it's definitely possible to get faster with that solutionn (I know that because I locked on the D-move part which I've had go smoothly before)


----------



## Gordon (Jul 1, 2013)

*Round 3*

Initial time: *28.42* quite good...
Prepared time: 15.42 (still in progress, I want that sub-15 time)

Solution:
x2 
D L2 U' L F' L' y R2 
U' L U2 L2 U' L
y' U' L' U' L R' U' R
L' U L2 U L'
U y' R U2 R' y U L' U L
y f R U R' U' f'
y R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
U2

TPS: 52 moves -> 3.37 tps

If I could increase my tps to the 3.6 of last round, I could get a sub 15 time. Let's see...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 3, 2013)

Round 3

Initial: 15.55


Spoiler: Solution



Scramble D2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L B R2 U L B R2 L2 B' D U'

z2 // inspection 0/0
L2 F R' D U' R2 U R // 8/8
U F U F2 // 4/12
L U L' F // 4/16
U' R U R' // 4/20
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' F R U R' U' F' // 14/34
M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 U // 8/42



I haven't practiced yet and I may use another solution but wanted to post this now before I forget.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 5, 2013)

Round *3*

Initial 26.31
Fastest: 13.26
Moves:60



Spoiler



Scramble D2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L B R2 U L B R2 L2 B' D U'

z' y // switch to orange cross with yellow on F
R D2 R' U' F2 y R U R' U2 B2// 11 FREAKING X-cross moves, but it gives my a nice rest solution
Y' U' R U' R' U R U R' //
y U' R' U R
U' R U R' 
U' F R U R' U' F' r U R' U' L' U R U' 
x'
U' L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R U2 R // 60 MOVES

(26.31) 21.67 19.76 19.35 18.14 17.45 15.28 16.23 14.78 15.42 15.32* (13.26)*

60/13.26 = 4.52 TPS


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 5, 2013)

Can't enter this week due to a hurt hand, but I like this competition, keep it going!


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 5, 2013)

Username said:


> Prepared: *5.69*



Man, that's fast.. 



mark49152 said:


> Can't enter this week due to a hurt hand, but I like this competition, keep it going!



Okay, you are forgiven


----------



## Username (Jul 5, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Man, that's fast..




Thanks! But I think my round 1 was even faster... 

Results soon?


----------



## kasochi (Jul 5, 2013)

Round 3

Initial: 14.54
Fastest: *5.97*

Solution: 
x2 y'
U M U' R2 F U2 r B'
U' M2 U M U r U R' U' R' U r U2 r'
U' M U M' U2 M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2
(35 STM)

TPS: 35/5.97 = *5.86*

Very fan competition.
My finger speed sucks, so it's good practice for me.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 5, 2013)

scramble: D2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L B R2 U L B R2 L2 B' D U'

Initial: 16.30(meh, good solve, bad lockup)
Final time: 8.29(21 tries)
Final Solution:


Spoiler



x2 R2' L' D L2 U' L F'//cross preserving pair
L U' L2 U L//F2L 1
R U' R' U2 y R U R'//F2L 2
F U' F' U2 L' U' L//F2L 3
y R' F' R U R U' R' (F)//F2L 4 cancelling into OLL
(F) U R U' R' F'//OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2//PLL


50 moves/ 8.29 seconds = 6.03 tps


----------



## Gordon (Jul 5, 2013)

You all have so high tps. How can I practice this other than drilling algs? Or are there any sequences like the sexy move that you do alot?


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 6, 2013)

Congrats to *username* (again).


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 6, 2013)

Round:





please post:
-initial time
-solution with number of moves
-fastest time

Scramble: U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R L' F' R' D L2 U L2 F2 R' U2


----------



## Username (Jul 6, 2013)

*ROUND 4*

Scramble: U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R L' F' R' D L2 U L2 F2 R' U2

Initial: 14.61
Prepared: Coming soon

Solution: Soon

TPS: soon


----------



## kasochi (Jul 6, 2013)

Round 4

Initial: 11.53
Fastest: *5.83*

Solution: 


Spoiler



Scramble: U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R L' F' R' D L2 U L2 F2 R' U2
x2
D R U' F' D2 F'
R' U' R U' r U2 R U R' U' R U r' U' R
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
M' U M' U' M U' M U' M2 U' M U2 M'
(43 STM)


TPS: 43/6.01 = 7.38

I got more finger-friendly solution than last round.


----------



## TDM (Jul 6, 2013)

I need some OH practise, so all my prepared times will be OH. It'll also help me learn the <L,U> 2GLL algorithms.

*Initial time:* 1:09.92


Spoiler: Solution (ZZ-d; 47 moves)



U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R L' F' R' D L2 U L2 F2 R' U2

x' // Inspection (0/0)
U2 x' R' d' L' y' // EOLine (4/4)
L U' L2 U L2 U2 L U L2 // RF2L (9/13)
U z' U2 L U' R U' L' U R' // CP (9/22)
U L' U L2 U2 L2 U' L // LF2L (8/30)
U L U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L' U2 L U L' U L U // 2GLL (17/47)

EOLine can be done as x2 / F2 R' U' F'


*Fastest time:* 30.85
*Best TPS:* 1.52 TPS



Spoiler: ZZ/Petrus/CFOP/Roux solutions



*ZZ:*
U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R L' F' R' D L2 U L2 F2 R' U2

x2 // Inspection (0/0)
F2 R' U' F' // EOLine (4/4)
U R2 U2 L' U' R2 L U L2 // LF2L (9/13)
U R U R U R2 U R2 // RF2L (8/21)
U l' U R D' R' U' l B // OCLL (9/30)
U y' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R // PLL (19/49)


Spoiler: ZBLL



F' L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F2 (15/36)


*Petrus:*
U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R L' F' R' D L2 U L2 F2 R' U2

x // Inspection (0/0)
D F U L' F2 U' R F2 y2 // 2x2x3 (8/8)
U' F R2 F' // EO (4/12)
R U2 R' U' R' U' R' // 2x3x3 (7/19)
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R *U2 R* // COLL (10/29)
*R' U* R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // EPLL (12/41)


Spoiler: U2 R R' U



U2 R R' U = U'; LL is:
U' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U // LL (19/38)




*CFOP:*
U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R L' F' R' D L2 U L2 F2 R' U2

z y // Inspection (0/0)
D2 F' R' U' F' D' B // X-Cross (7/7)
U R' U R d' L' U L // F2L-2 (8/15)
R U' R' d U R' U' R // F2L-3 (8/23)
y' R U' R' // F2L-4 (3/26)
U2 R U R' U' R U2' R' // OLL (8/34)
U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // PLL (12/46)


Spoiler: 2GLL



U R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R2 U2 // 2GLL (15/41)



*Roux:*
U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R L' F' R' D L2 U L2 F2 R' U2

x2 y' // Inspection (0/0)
R F R U R' x' D2 y' // L1x2x3 (6/6)
R' U R2 U R' U R2 r' U' R // R1x2x3 (10/16)
F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' // CMLL (10/26)
M' U M2 U2 M' U' M' U M U M' // L6E (11/37)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 6, 2013)

Oops... forgot to do prepared solve from last round. Oh well.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 6, 2013)

/\ You were pretty bad last round, even worse than the DNS entry


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 6, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> /\ You were pretty bad last round, even worse than the DNS entry


Yeah I was quite pleased not to come last, considering I didn't even enter


----------



## Gordon (Jul 9, 2013)

*Round 4*

Initial time: *27.26*
Prepared time: *16.74* (Still in progress...)

My Solution:


Spoiler



z2 y'
U L F' R B' U' R'
U' R' U' R L' U L
U' L U' L'
R U R' U R U R'
y R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' R' U' R' F R F' U R
U' M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2



TPS: 53 moves in 16.74 --> *3.16 tps*


----------



## ottozing (Jul 11, 2013)

First try -10.833 (Did 5 F2L pairs the first time)

Best after 15 tries on the scramble - 8.082

Scramble: U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R L' F' R' D L2 U L2 F2 R' U2


Spoiler: solution



x2 y' U R B' r U' r' U' (Cross)
y' R U' R2' U R (F2L-1)
L' U' L2 U L' (F2L-2)
U2 y' R U' R' U y R U' R' (F2L-3)
y' U' R U2 R' (EO)
y' R' U2 R U' U' R' U R (F2L-4)
U2 R U R' U R U2' R' (OLL)
R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 (PLL)

tps = 7.3 (I've had better tps in comp lololol)


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 11, 2013)

Round 4:

Initial : 27.78
Moves: 74 // Huh? 
Fastest: 17.08



Spoiler



scramble: U' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R L' F' R' D L2 U L2 F2 R' U2

X2 // WHITE CROSS
Y' // RED ON F
L U' R' F R L'B L 
Y R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R' U y' R' U' R
y' U' R U' R U2 R U' R'
R' U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U R 
U' R U B' U' R' U R B R' // Oll
U2 
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // Y perm
U2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 12, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> /\ You were pretty bad last round, even worse than the DNS entry





mark49152 said:


> Yeah I was quite pleased not to come last, considering I didn't even enter



Hah hah...
... and I don't think I'll be entering this round.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 12, 2013)

Results round 4

Congrats *kasochi*

And as much as I wanted to beat Gordon. I could not get any faster than 17 seconds.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 12, 2013)

Round:





Scramble: F2 U2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U R U F' U2 R2 L2 F R' U2 B2 U'

Post your results as:
-Initial time
-fastest time
-numer of moves
-solution


----------



## Gordon (Jul 12, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> And as much as I wanted to beat Gordon. I could not get any faster than 17 seconds.



Look at the tps... there you are miles infront of me


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 12, 2013)

*Initial:* 10.30
*Fastest: *5.72
*Moves:* 50 htm, 50 etm
TPS: 9.09 ETPS
*Solution:*
Scramble: F2 U2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U R U F' U2 R2 L2 F R' U2 B2 U'
x2 z' 
R2 F R D2
y R' U' R 
y' L' U' L R' U2 R
U L' U L U2' L' U L
U' R U' R' U R U R' 
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' 
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U2


----------



## Gordon (Jul 12, 2013)

Round 5

Initial time: *27.36*
Prepared time: 15.38 (still in progress...)

Solution:
x2 y
D' R' F R' L
R' U2 R L' U' L
U R' U2 R2 U' R'
y2 U' R U R' U' R U R'
y' R U2 R U R' U R U2 R2'
F R U R' U' F'
y R' U' R y R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 12, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Look at the tps... there you are miles infront of me



Still, it's all about getting the fastest time  This round I am going for a sub 14 solve... When I can do that I will also film it.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 12, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Still, it's all about getting the fastest time  This round I am going for a sub 14 solve... When I can do that I will also film it.


You need a prepared solution with less than 74 moves


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 19, 2013)

Round 5

Initial: 32.06

Moves: 59



Spoiler



F2 U2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U R U F' U2 R2 L2 F R' U2 B2 U'

x2 y //white cross red on F
D R B' Y' D2 R B'R' F' (8)
R' U' R U' R' U R (15)
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' (23)
y2 U R' U R U' R' U' R (32)
R U R' U R' U' (37)
OLL 11 (48)
PLL11 (59)



Fastest: 15.86 // No fast fingers today..


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 21, 2013)

Congrats Antoine for number 1 place and Gordon finishing second. When next round has more entries I will make usual result card.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 21, 2013)

Round





Scramble: U F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F' B2 D R' L2 B' L' F' R2 L' D' U2

post your results as:
-Initial time
-Number of moves (with solution if you have the time)
-Fastest time


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2013)

*Initial time:* 22.19


Spoiler: Solution (59 moves)



U F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F' B2 D R' L2 B' L' F' R2 L' D' U2

x2 // Inspection (0/0)
D' r' D' R' L // Cross (5/5)
U' L' U L d R' U R // F2L-1 (8/13)
U2 L' U2 L y' R' U2 R // F2L-2 (7/20)
L' U' L U L' U2 L // F2L-3 (7/27)
U R U' R2 F R F' // F2L-4 (7/34)
U2 R U R' U R d' R U' R' F' // OLL (11/45)
U2 R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 U' // PLL (14/59)


*Fastest time:*


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 22, 2013)

TDM said:


> Solution (59 moves)



I have a 59 solution that includes an OLL skip. Something tells me my solves are waaaay to much moves compared to 'normal' people.. LOL I am going for a sub 13 solve this time. Even if it takes me a thousand tries...


----------



## TDM (Jul 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> 'normal' people


I think that's the first time anyone's said I'm normal. And also, I'm usually quite inefficient in speedsolves. I use 2 look OLL, don't know full PLL and have really bad crosses.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 22, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I am going for a sub 13 solve this time. Even if it takes me a thousand tries...



-initial time 22.87
-moves 59
-fastest, in progress



Spoiler



Scramble U F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F' B2 D R' L2 B' L' F' R2 L' D' U2

x -- Blue cross
L' D' L R' B (6)
y L U' L' U R' U R Y' U R U R' (17)
y' U' R U' R' L U2 L'U L U' L' (29)
R U' R' U' y' R U R' U R U' R' (41)
y' R' U R' U' y x R' U' R2 B' R' B R' U R U x' (59)



Almost there

[video=youtube_share;CL0Z8cdsWAI]http://youtu.be/CL0Z8cdsWAI[/video]


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 23, 2013)

You first couple of pairs look inefficient - did you fix F2L to get the OLL skip?


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 23, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> You first couple of pairs look inefficient - did you fix F2L to get the OLL skip?



No, it's how I solved it the first time exacty. My initial 22 seconds was too good to ignore. I guess most of my solves are very inefficient. That's why I picked up FMC. FMC is fun and you run into much shorter solutions for pairs sometimes.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 23, 2013)

You could probably improve your averages by a couple of seconds easily by working on efficiency....


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, I know. But how do you go about and improve that?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 23, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah, I know. But how do you go about and improve that?


Study the cases, look for smarter solutions for each, learn some shortcuts, figure out how to avoid rotations, and do slow solves. It should take no more than 8 moves per pair on average. Most cases can be solved with two triggers (extract, AUF, insert). Some are not so obvious though - try out sledgehammers front and back, they are useful. Only the ones with both pieces stuck in a slot take more than one trigger to set up for insertion.

There are lots of F2L sites and I found it useful to study the algs for different cases, but I don't really remember them that way - it's just a good way to learn more about how F2L works.

I'm still slow though, despite all the effort


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, I have been studying different F2L sites in the past. In the beginnings of my cube career I watched a video of Badmephisto and he said, shorter F2L pairings are not always the fastest. And there for I build up a total of 47 cases for my personal fastest way of pairing. They are in my ALG trainer.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 24, 2013)

That's true to a point, but there's always more to learn with F2L. When I spent some time looking for better solutions to F2L cases, I found loads of ways to improve - not just shorter solutions, but ones from different angles, or that exploit empty slots, or avoid cube rotations, etc. IMHO there's more to learn about F2L than about any other step of CFOP.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 7, 2014)

Let's have a go at reviving this competition, since it was good fun. Full instructions are in the first post of the thread, but to summarize: take the scramble and do a regular timed solve. Then prepare a solution to the scramble, which can be a different solution (faster or more efficient) if you like. Practice that solution as much as you want and see how fast you can get it. Post your results as follows:-

Round:
Initial time:
Prepared solution:
Fastest time:
Move count & TPS:

_Here goes, good luck!
_
*Round 7
*Scramble: *B L' D2 U B2 F2 U L B' L' U' L U R2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 L' U R2 B' U2 B'*
Closing time: end of day this Friday 10th Jan 2014


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 7, 2014)

My entry:-

Round 7
Initial time: 27.30
Fastest time: 13.56 (after 30 attempts!)
Move count & TPS: 59, 4.35


Spoiler: Prepared solution



z2 // inspection
R' D B' D B' F' u' // cross, 7/7
R' F R F' R' U' R // pair#1 7/14
U' L U2 L' U L U L' // pair#2 8/22
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L // pair#3 8/30
U2 R U R' U' R U R' // pair#4 8/38
U R U R' U R U' R U R U2 R' // OLL double sune 12/50
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL A-perm 9/59



My first few times on the prepared solve were 24.83, 21.43, 20.31, 18.79, 17.95, after which the next 25 were mostly in the 16-18 range, with the occasional faster one where I managed to avoid any kind of lock-up or catch. I found the cross a bit tricky to finger and with hindsight should have looked for a better one.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jan 10, 2014)

Round 7
Initial time: 17.20
Fastest time: 9.89 
Move count & TPS: 55 & 5.56


Spoiler: Solution



z2 y //Inspection
F' D R' U R' L' D' L R2 U' R' //Cross + First pair
D U L' U' L D' //second Pair
U2 L' U L U2 l' U L U' L' U' l //Third pair + edge orientation
U2 R' U2 R U R' //Fourth Pair + Oll skip + Cancellation of some of PLL
U' R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' //Canceled R Perm

55 Moves


Goal was sub-10 so stopped after first one I got. Was fun, I'll probably do more.Cancelling the R-perm wasn't easy, Took a while to get used to it.


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 7, 2014)

Round 7
Initial time: forgot...
Fastest time: 11.07s @ 11:th solve
Move count and turns per second: 64 turns 5.78 turns/s

I should work on doing more effecient solves... <.<


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2014)

Round 7
Initial time: 23.15
Fastest time: 10.34 (56th attempt)
Prepared solution:


Spoiler



x2 y' F' R' U D R' D' R U' R' y2 R d R2 d' R2 U' L' U L R U R' U2 y' R U R' U2 R U R' U' L U L' R U R' U' R' F R F' L U2 L' U2 L F' L' U' L U L F L2 U2


Move count: 55 moves
TPS: 5.32


----------



## Sajwo (Mar 18, 2014)

61 / 6.99 = 8.73 tps


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 20, 2014)

That round was supposed to end on the 10th of January. 

Here is another:

Round 8
Scramble: L2 D' U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B D L U2 F D' F U' R D2 U'
Closing time: end of day this Friday 28th March 2014


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 20, 2014)

Round: 8
Initial time: 14.183
Prepared solution:


Spoiler: Prepared Solution



Scramble L2 D' U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B D L U2 F D' F U' R D2 U'

x2 y' // Inspection (0/0)
B' F' R2 U' R L U2 L' D' L2 U' L' D' // XXCross (13/13)
L U' L2 U2 L y' // Edge Orientation (5/18)
U R U' R' U L' U' L // Third Pair (8/26)
R U R' U2 R U' R // Fourth Pair (7/33)
U R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // ZBLL (10/43)
U2 // AUF (1/45)


Fastest time: 7.675 (28TH Attempt)
Move count & TPS: 45 ETM & 5.90 ETPS

Not only is that Alg my standard COLL, but it wass also my standard OLL before I started using COLL, So I'm not sure if saying ZBLL is right. It was more of a predicted PLL skip. Also, I found shorter solutions, but This one flowed the best for me.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> That round was supposed to end on the 10th of January.


Yeah sorry, you were the only entrant, so I gave up! Nice to see a revival now. I'll give round 8 a go when I have time. Thanks!


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 21, 2014)

Initial 18.19


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 D' U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B D L U2 F D' F U' R D2 U'

x2 // *hey there is a pair* I can preserve
y2 // ok, let start here white on D and blue on F
R' U' L' F' L D2 // Yeah cross solved and pair preserved (5)
y U F' U F // 1FL or X-cross (11)
U' L U L' U L U' L' //2FL (19)
y U' R U R' U R U' R'// 3FL (28)
L U2 L' U2 L U' L' //4FL (35)
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL (42)
U2 Align
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL (57)





Somehow prepared solves make me slower.. I don't know is causing that.. 






Solve no 13 14.61 (3.9 TPS)
[video=youtube_share;eW6TEy8f5d0]http://youtu.be/eW6TEy8f5d0?t=37s[/video]

The bad news is that I can do my solves not much faster. I appearantly have no fast fingers. The good news is that my normal solves are almost as fast as my prepared solves.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 22, 2014)

Round 8
Initial time: 12.84
Fastest time: 9.37 (7th attempt, 59 moves, 6.3 TPS)

Didn't bother writing down my solution. I forget if that's mandatory for this race. I just did it the same way I did it the first time.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 19, 2014)

Another Round, I'll try to do it every Saturday.

Round 9
F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 R' D' L' R' F2 U B2 F L' D
Closing time: 4/25/14

Format:

Round: 9
Initial time: 
Prepared solution:


Spoiler: Prepared solution:



Your solution



Fastest time: (TH Attempt)
Move count & TPS:


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 19, 2014)

Round: 9
Initial time: 
Prepared solution:13.18


Spoiler: Prepared solution:



D' L F' U' L2 D' U' R2 U R L' U L D // EO XXcross (13/13)
R' U' R L U L R // F2L-3 (7/20)
U R U' R' U R U R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U' // F2L / ZBLL (18/38)



You could save 2 moves, by doing Ms instead of RL combinations but it's hard to fingertrick, I doubt there is a better solution as nothing is awkward to finger trick

Fastest time: 6.17 (19TH Attempt)
Move count & TPS: 38 / 6.15


----------

